# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Looking for Ideas on the Cape

## NHDiane

I'm considering surprising hubby with a weekend on the Cape.  I haven't been there in years so I would like some suggestions.  Not looking for anything too far over the top but on the water with clean, modern and comfortable room.  Property with on-site restaurant and bar..maybe within walking distance to some shops and other eateries.  Guess I would prefer to stay on Cape and not Nantucket or MV.  Probably sometime this month, but maybe July.  Mike, your expertise would be appreciated.

----------


## Peter NJ

I love this place.Harborside Inn on MV..Great location,walk all over E-Town..Resto on grounds...Yacht Club will ask you to leave if you're having too much fun. :)

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks...This place looks awesome Peter.  Don't really want to leave the "mainland" however.

----------


## MIke R

if you want to come to PTown or the outer Cape in general I can help you out...ask katva about the place I steered her towards... she is staying on the water....I think she likes it  a lot

also Chatham Bars Inn is  your classic 5 star hotel in Chatham

but if you get more specific, I can help you more...the Cape is 65 miles long....I know the outer Cape very very well.....the rest of the Cape..... not so

----------


## katva

Yes, Mike's recommendation was spot on perfect,  and we are loving it here! Nothing fancy, but directly on the water with miles and miles of sand and views in all directions. Great family run place. The bus into Ptown stops right in front, so it's a breeze getting into town. It's perfect for our sisters getaway! If you're looking for a more romantic, luxurious spot, I'm sure others will know.  I'll send you the specifics later, when I'm back at my regular computer. I'm very glad that we came out to this end of the Cape. It's really gorgeous!

----------


## MIke R

Diane...here is where they are staying
also where I put my Mother when she visits....
look at the beach front suites...separate bedroom and a kitchen...very reasonable:

http://www.topmastresort.com/ 

another good one on the water:

http://www.caperesort.com/

this is where Kevin and Kate stay:

http://www.chateauptown.com/

a little more upscale romantic:

http://theredinn.com/

and if you want Chatham:

http://www.chathambarsinn.com/


romantic French dining:

http://www.chillingsworth.com/


nice waterfront dining..good food:

http://www.fanizzisrestaurant.com/

best restaurant on the outer Cape:

http://www.frontstreetrestaurant.com/home/

the rockingest beach front bar in the universe:

http://www.thebeachcomber.com/

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks a lot Mike - I'll take a good look at each one.  Appreciate it

----------


## andynap

We stayed in Harwich Port at few years ago at the Winstead Inn- on the beach, walking to a lot of places- shopping, eating. Here is a link- we stayed in Room 8- it was lovely.
http://www.winsteadinn.com/beach-resort/index.php

----------


## sbhlvr

Diane, there is also the Hawthorne Motel (www.thehawthorne.com )just down the street from Chatham Bars Inn (CBI). It is right on the beach and very close to town. You can walk one way to the Chatham Lighthouse and the other way to the pier. At the pier you can see the boats bring in their catch or take a seal/water tour. Or take the water taxi out to North Beach Island where we take our boat.

The Wequasett ( thewequassett.com) is on Pleasant Bay and is very lovely but even more expensive than CBI.
If you want more info on the lower and outer Cape, you can pm me and I'll give you my #

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks so much!  The CBI is beautiful but a bit over budget..I'm thinking that many places might be.  As I said, it's been a very long time since I've been on the Cape and anywhere these days, on the water, is costly.  I don't think I want to go as far as P'Town.  I'll check out your suggestions, and thanks again.

----------


## NHDiane

Andy - love this place.  There used to be a place that I believe was called The Sandpiper and I think it was in Harwichport..right on the water, with a small private beach.  It's where we stayed the last time we were on the Cape.   I'm wondering if this is the same spot.  I know it was sold many years ago.

----------


## MIke R

no they are different spots but very near to each other....Harwichport would be a great choice if you dont want to come all the way out to the outer Cape

----------


## andynap

Sandpiper is next door.

----------


## andynap

We went to Brewster one night for dinner - Bramble Inn- fabulous place

----------


## MIke R

Bramble Inn is good..Brewster has a lot of great dining..Brewster is actually where I lived my first year on the Cape...The Chowder House and Inn is great..The Brewster Fish House is good.....and of course Chillingsworth is in Brewster and thats over the top....

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks guys...you're the best!!

----------


## Peter NJ

Di just saw on FB the Harborside Inn on MV is doing $100 off per night Sun thru Thurs.They must be hurting? Min stay 2 nights.I know you want to stay on the Cape but just letting you know.

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks Peter...worth checking out

----------

